# Volcano=cooler temps?



## legalskier (Apr 21, 2010)

Perhaps a cooler winter coming up?

_Scientists are reporting that the long term effect of Iceland volcano Eyjafjallajokull could be just a short term issue about Europe flights. According to the experts they are watching the plumes of new ash clouds as it could be an issue for the global cooling. The clouds basically stop any rays of light to get to the earth and immediately the earth begins to cool. Anywhere the ash goes, it can have a lasting effect._

http://news.gather.com/viewArticle.action?articleId=281474978185507&nav=Groupspace


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's hope that the bigger volcano in Iceland goes off then too!


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

Like the dinosaurs? Wasn't that one of the theories, or something like it? Meteorite, right? Put so much dust into the atmosphere that there was a global cooling that killed them off... Wonder how much ash there is spewing into the atmosphere by comparison...


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

When Krakatoa blew in the 1800's there was no summer for a year.


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> When Krakatoa blew in the 1800's there was no summer for a year.



In that case... can I put in a request that the cooling wait until after late May?

Eek!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

severine said:


> In that case... can I put in a request that the cooling wait until after late May?
> 
> Eek!



Krakatoa was a bit bigger of a blast: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Krakatoa was a bit bigger of a blast: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1883_eruption_of_Krakatoa


Geology is not my forte'.  

It's the end of the world anyway. 2012 is coming and between this and the earthquakes, flooding, crazy snow in PA and at Hunter this past winter, early spring, etc, etc, etc, they're all signs that the world will end in less than 2 years. Better live it up while you still can!


----------



## Marc (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> When Krakatoa blew in the 1800's there was no summer for a year.



It was Tambora.  Still Indonesia though.  Indonesian volcanos are apparently big trouble makers.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 21, 2010)

Marc said:


> It was Tambora.  Still Indonesia though.  Indonesian volcanos are apparently big trouble makers.



Must be from all the spicy food that eat over in that region and then put back into the ground via the outdoor plumbing  :lol:


----------

